# 160G stocking?



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

i have a 160 gallon tank 6ft 18inches and 27inches deep


what kind of fish?

i really like tangs 
blue tangs, powder blues, naso, and fiji blue damsels and triggers


thanks let me know what kind of fish i can get!! i have a fx5 and xp4 thanks


----------



## 420nm (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you just running a bre tank or do you plan to have Live Rock in there?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Cannister filters are nitrate factories. In saltwater you do not want that. You want to get rid of DOC before they become nitrates. So buy a used skimmer rated for your tank and bioload.
Nice tank by the way, Do some research and see which tangs should be added first, to minimize aggression. I only have a small tank, so no experience with the big fish.
GL
I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

not sure bare or live rock

but either is ok for me ,

i do have a skimmer but some parts are missing though....

anyone else? thanks


----------

